# increase screen resolution



## redtriwing (Jul 4, 2004)

currently i am using 800x600 resolution. how can i increase it to 1024x768?


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

you have which system, what video card, and did you tell the system which monitor it is connected to by make and model when the OS was installed? The config interface will let you have as much resolution as the monitor is capable of if the system has all the right info. Mine currently runs 1280 X 960 with a CTX 1785GM monitor. (if I set it any finer I can't see stuff) B.


----------



## steadfasthost (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi,

If your install detected other compatible settings you will be able to cycle through resolutions by CTRL + ALT "+ " and CTRL + ALT " - "


----------



## fatblueduck (Aug 18, 2004)

open xorg.config with a text editor and find the line that has the screen resolution in it. You can change the line to the correct screen resolution, save, and then exit.

I'm not sure of the entire directory path that contains xorg.config in it, but it I know that it is located in /etc/Xorg11.


----------



## Laffctx (May 24, 2002)

simply right click on and open area of the desktop.............go to properties................go to settings tab................and then just slide the slider to 1024x768 and click OK...........done

good luck,

Laffctx


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

Properties???????????????????????


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

depending on which distro of Lin you use, there's a nifty little program called kxconfig that lets you set the maximum resolution, which you can then change in whatever other properties there are.


----------



## batty_professor (Jul 29, 2004)

I run Mandrake 10 and have found steadfasthosts' suggestion to be the hot ticket for quick change. I therefore learned something, which is what this is all about. B.


----------



## phoenix7 (Sep 7, 2004)

Hi
If you are using redhat or fedora, you can run "kudzu".
If you are using suse, you can run "sax or sax2"
If you are using mandrake, you can see it's control center in X.
If you are using another linux distributon, you can mail me!

Have a good life with linux,
Mohammad


----------

